# Help needed... Am I ovulating/due to get period or preggos???



## ttc3yrspcos (Nov 23, 2011)

Last period 29th oct started spotting but turned into period and lasted 2 weeks, had nothing since then done pregnancy tests but been neg  
Few days ago felt a little crampy but now tonight I have white creamy discharge I've heard this can be a pregnancy sign or ovulation ? Help


----------



## waterlily01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi! your story sounds a lot like my own. any signs of af? have you tested ? x


----------



## ttc3yrspcos (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi no af yet, went to docs today , said getting referred to clinic to sort out the problems  but tonight noticed pinkish discharge :/ don't no wats wrong in not testing again till Christmas morning I've been doing tests but didn't say I was so dnt think I am  x


----------

